# Found my New Martial Art!



## Nomad (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted here before or not, but thanks to a link on Rory Miller's blog, I now have access to the deadly art of LLAP-GOCH!

http://www.llapgoch.org.uk/

Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Nomad great stuff.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm all for it, sign me up.


----------



## tellner (Jun 10, 2009)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Samuraifan (Jun 10, 2009)

Made me laugh, funny stuff.


----------



## K-man (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds like great value to me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried to sign up but just got the following message: 


> *Form processing failed*
> 
> *The form you submitted has not been processed. Reason as follows: *
> 
> ...


 
Can anyone please help me find Mr Gannet 'coz I'd really like to try his system. I really fancy the outfit!!


----------



## Flea (Jun 10, 2009)

Where on _earth_ did you find this??

I must say I appreciate the candor though ...  



> *WHY ALL the CAPITALS?*
> 
> Because THE most likely kind OF person TO answer THIS sort OF advertisement HAS less trouble under-STANDING words if they ARE written in [SIZE=+1]BIG[/SIZE] letters.



THIS guy must HAVE had AN absolUTE blast writing THIS!!!!!!!!

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

HE FORGOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarrod (Jun 10, 2009)

being of welsh descent on my mother's side, i approve of this message.  

also, tom jones rules.

jf


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 13, 2009)

This looks very much like an old Monty Python bit I read in one of their books back in the 1970's.  A friend of mine got this Monty Python book with the scripts from a number of their sketches in it, plus some new material.  One of the new bits was about a Welsh martial art.  This could be it, or a take off on it.  I had forgotten all about that.

fyn


----------

